# Let's see your PRETTY aluminum lights!



## fyrstormer (May 28, 2010)

So there are a few stainless threads and brass threads and titanium threads out there, but I don't see any threads focusing on aluminum lights. No doubt that's because the vast majority of lights worth paying for are made of aluminum, so it's not really all that special. But design counts for a lot, so let's see the aluminum lights you bought _because you thought they looked cool_, as opposed to because they were cheap and bright.


----------



## fyrstormer (May 28, 2010)

Here are some of mine:

PhotonFanatic Tasklight Two, nickel-plated:











The McGizmonster, bead-blasted/nickel-plated/anodized:










McGizmo Aleph Mule, nickel-plated:





Peak McKinley, anodized: (yes, believe it or not I bought this because I thought it was pretty )










Arc6 and Nitecore EX10, anodized: (admittedly I also like the functionality, but they're still pretty to me)


----------



## ninemm (May 28, 2010)

I've got a raw aluminum Peak single red led. I have no real use for it, I just think it's pretty. And I know it must be at least somewhat attractive because when I mentioned selling it my fiance vetoed that idea post haste. :laughing: 

I'll polish it up and take pics either today or tomorrow. Good idea fyrstormer!


----------



## fyrstormer (May 28, 2010)

Wow, your fiancee told you NOT to sell your useless toy? You'd better already have a ring on that one -- and a barcode, and a GPS, and and and and... 

(btw...fiance is male, fiancee is female. I'm not judging though. )


----------



## ninemm (May 28, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> Wow, your fiancee told you NOT to sell your useless toy? You'd better already have a ring on that one -- and a barcode, and a GPS, and and and and...
> 
> *(btw...fiance is male, fiancee is female. I'm not judging though. )*



Really!  Well my fianceeee (extra e's for emphasis) is pretty awesome. No GPS chip yet. Though I could maybe sneak one in the E01 she has on her keys. 

Her: "What are you doing with my flashlight?"
Me: "Oh nothing dear, just um er... trying to figure out how it works *solder solder* hehe :devil: 

I didn't realize we could list any alum lights. I'll take some new pics of my swissbianco Nitecores too. :thumbsup:

*EDIT:* That McGizmonster is sick! Can I have it?


----------



## fyrstormer (May 28, 2010)

ninemm said:


> Really!  Well my fianceeee (extra e's for emphasis) is pretty awesome. No GPS chip yet. Though I could maybe sneak one in the E01 she has on her keys.
> 
> Her: "What are you doing with my flashlight?"
> Me: "Oh nothing dear, just um er... trying to figure out how it works *solder solder* hehe :devil:
> ...


Hey, as long as you think they're pretty, it's all good. I'm just trying to draw a distinction between the lights people have because they look cool, vs. the lights that double as chipper-shredder "repair" tools because they don't care how they look, that's all. Though maybe a "show us your most abused lights" thread would get a few hits too.

(I might've been stretching a little because most of my lights are Ti...)

Just tell her, "oh, um, I dropped your keys and the circuit board came loose. I'm reattaching it." [flash that winning smile]


----------



## lisantica (May 29, 2010)

I've posted this photo in other threads, but I can't seem to post it enough. Here are two of my favorite aluminum lights!






Mac's EDC Alum in Violet
Drako AlTIN


----------



## SuperTrouper (May 29, 2010)

I might be alone in this but I think the Solarforce L2 in gunmetal grey is a rather pretty Aluminium light, with or without the strike bezel.


----------



## Black Rose (May 30, 2010)

SuperTrouper said:


> I might be alone in this but I think the Solarforce L2 in gunmetal grey is a rather pretty Aluminium light, with or without the strike bezel.


While it probably doesn't fit in with what the OP had in mind, the Solarforce L2 gunmetal is a gorgeous colour.

It's so nice, my wife took it and put it in her purse


----------



## ninemm (May 30, 2010)

Had fun finding these lights and getting the trits in. Now they're going to a new home where they'll be more appreciated.


----------



## narey (May 31, 2010)

Hey, it's pretty !I like its color


----------



## easilyled (May 31, 2010)

A few of my "pretty" Al. lights.

Original McGizmo Splash-Ano Aleph-1






Bare Al. Aleph-3 (Custom Ganp body, Icarus Tri-Cree mod)






Bare Al. Original Orb Raw (modded with SSC-P4)


----------



## scout24 (May 31, 2010)

Another Orb...


----------



## luxlunatic (May 31, 2010)

Here is an older shot that I took of a Maxlite II that was polished up by me.
Always liked this pic, pretty light and the reflections look cool.


----------



## Vesper (May 31, 2010)

luxlunatic said:


> Here is an older shot that I took of a Maxlite II that was polished up by me.
> Always liked this pic, pretty light and the reflections look cool.



Wow, that IS nice. Looks like the _One Flashlight to Rule Them All_.


----------



## leukos (Jun 1, 2010)

luxlunatic said:


>


 

I think you have the emitter installed backwards in there, all the light is coming out the cracks in the body! :nana:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2010)

Black Rose said:


> While it probably doesn't fit in with what the OP had in mind, the Solarforce L2 gunmetal is a gorgeous colour.
> 
> It's so nice, my wife took it and put it in her purse


It's all good; if it's aluminum and you bought it because you liked the way it looked, post it here.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 2, 2010)

easilyled said:


> Bare Al. Original Orb Raw (modded with SSC-P4)


oo: A CR2 Raw sure would be cool to have...


----------



## easilyled (Jun 2, 2010)

fyrstormer said:


> oo: A CR2 Raw sure would be cool to have...



Yes, the originals used RCR2s rather than 14250 li-ions. The designs were very minimalist and had no logos.


----------



## donn_ (Jun 3, 2010)

IMHO, the prettiest aluminum lights to date are the Mirage_Man Camo lights:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 4, 2010)

Wow, I'm not a big fan of camo, but that's a great-looking matched set!


----------



## Cuso (Jun 5, 2010)

donn_ said:


> IMHO, the prettiest aluminum lights to date are the Mirage_Man Camo lights:


I hate you...simply the best came jobs ever.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Jun 5, 2010)

Oldies but goodies...


----------



## WESBC (Jun 6, 2010)

Not as pretty as the ones above, but it put a smile on face after I finished polishing it. I kind of miss it....


----------



## Dog Chaser (Jun 8, 2010)

I still love the old McGizmo stuff:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jun 8, 2010)

That's a cool lego set you got there, Dog Chaser.


----------



## Dog Chaser (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks Firestormer. It's a sweet set. Each of the 27mm heads have different LED's; LuxIII, LuxV and a Seoul P4. Mix and match. Good stuff.


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2010)

How about a little TnC goodness...


----------



## ninemm (Jun 10, 2010)

Those look *awesome!* :thumbsup:


----------



## donn_ (Jun 10, 2010)

gswitter said:


> How about a little TnC goodness...



DROOL!


----------



## gswitter (Jun 10, 2010)

Whoa! I completely missed Aten/Mahmoud/Archie's post. Those bare TnC's are nice, too!

Did you end up selling that Ostar'ed, splash-ano'ed HyperLux, Don?


----------



## donn_ (Jun 10, 2010)

Yeppers.


----------



## Archie Cruz (Jun 11, 2010)

_Baiting post removed._


----------



## lisantica (Aug 24, 2010)

Three of my favorite aluminum lights:


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 17, 2012)

So it's been a couple years now; anyone have some new photos to add to the gallery?


----------



## climberkid (Jul 17, 2012)

-Alex


----------



## shado (Jul 17, 2012)

McGizmo Chrome PD/ GatLight V2/ SPY 005


----------



## ficklampa (Jul 18, 2012)

shado said:


> McGizmo Chrome PD/ GatLight V2/ SPY 005



Those gatlights sure are cool...


----------



## Zeruel (Jul 18, 2012)

EX10





L2P


----------



## PCC (Jul 22, 2012)

I'm disappointed that no one has posted a pineapple in this thread.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 22, 2012)

Are there any aluminum pineapples?


----------



## archimedes (Jul 22, 2012)

fyrstormer said:


> Are there any aluminum pineapples?



I think there's one up for sale right now, in Custom B/S/T....


----------



## PCC (Jul 22, 2012)

This is all I've got so far. It's clear anodized.


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 23, 2012)

archimedes said:


> I think there's one up for sale right now, in Custom B/S/T....




It's mine, and it is aluminum but it's cerakoted, so it doesn't show off the material. Not sure if that qualifies for this thread since technically almost all anno lights are going to be aluminum.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 23, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> It's mine, and it is aluminum but it's cerakoted, so it doesn't show off the material. Not sure if that qualifies for this thread since technically almost all anno lights are going to be aluminum.



I was actually referring to the raw aluminum one listed by *E-J-J *... there's also an aluminum MJP Mega Micro Proto there too -


----------



## badtziscool (Jul 23, 2012)

archimedes said:


> I was actually referring to the raw aluminum one listed by *E-J-J *... there's also an aluminum MJP Mega Micro Proto there too -



Whoops! NM then.


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 23, 2012)

badtziscool said:


> It's mine, and it is aluminum but it's cerakoted, so it doesn't show off the material. Not sure if that qualifies for this thread since technically almost all anno lights are going to be aluminum.


As long as it's pretty, it qualifies. The point of this thread is to showcase lights that are made of aluminum but not just purely functional with no regards to appearance.


----------



## F250XLT (Jul 23, 2012)

Ganp's Griffin, one of the absolute "prettiest" light ever...


----------



## jorn (Jul 23, 2012)

I like the look of my old Dragonsub. The fluting makes it really grippy, and it looks good too.. It's a old rugged divelight rated for 300 meter. Used it alot, but it's still pretty, and undestructeble  Shown with a md-4 + hound that did end up looking kind of good.


----------



## will (Jul 23, 2012)

Aluminum Solarforce with Hawaiian Koa wood


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 23, 2012)

F250XLT said:


> Ganp's Griffin, one of the absolute "prettiest" light ever...


I always did like the way the Griffin looked. I had one for a while, but I ultimately sold it because I was scared of damaging the bare aluminum.


----------



## PCC (Jul 24, 2012)

will said:


> Aluminum Solarforce with Hawaiian Koa wood


That's a different classification of light: it's beautiful!


----------



## compasillo (Jul 25, 2012)

Some ano stripped lights... No need to say I love the look of bare aluminum ;-)


----------



## fyrstormer (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice collection of strippers, compasillo. :devil: Bare aluminum isn't my thing but I can appreciate the attention to detail required to remove anodizing without leaving evidence.


----------



## archimedes (Jul 7, 2013)

I had originally planned to post this for my 2,000th post, but I guess it will be lucky #2088 instead 

This torch reflects many of the things I enjoy about CPF, including creativity, craftsmanship, and camaraderie.

It is a raw aluminum McGizmo PR, on a Leef 18650 C-E tube, with an RPM tail, running a datiLED 3-speed Nichia 219 HiCRI at 1400 mA max, and uses an mdocod internal spacer for electrical continuity.

This gives me the opportunity to thank several outstanding members of our community - *McGizmo, Leef, mdocod, RPM,* and especially *datiLED* - whose collective work all made this torch possible :twothumbs

I also want to thank my friends here who kindly helped me to acquire all of these parts ... including *DaFABRICATA, Cerealand, Light11* ... and *nbp* (who first convinced me to buy a custom flashlight).

Well, here it is ...






lovecpf


----------



## nbp (Jul 7, 2013)

Neat Don! Glad to finally see your 'mystery light'.  That RPM tail is wicked cool. That is certainly a one of a kind piece there, certainly will serve you well. :thumbsup:

BTW, what was the light I convinced you to buy? I can't recall, having coerced a few members into  over the years. :devil: A McG, was it not?


----------



## franzdom (Jul 7, 2013)

PhotonFanatic 18650 UV365


----------



## hig789 (Jul 7, 2013)

Not really "pretty" per say but it's my favorite EDC. 






Orange macs tri. Shares time with the bitz. 






Sent from the wall via raven


----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 7, 2013)

luxlunatic said:


> Here is an older shot that I took of a Maxlite II that was polished up by me.
> Always liked this pic, pretty light and the reflections look cool.


Old thread, I know, but I hadn't seen it until recent updates bumped it to the top. I just had to say that I like this light, and I _really_ like the picture! :thumbsup:


----------



## archimedes (Jul 8, 2013)

nbp said:


> Neat Don! Glad to finally see your 'mystery light'.  That RPM tail is wicked cool. That is certainly a one of a kind piece there, certainly will serve you well. :thumbsup:
> 
> BTW, what was the light I convinced you to buy? I can't recall, having coerced a few members into  over the years. :devil: A McG, was it not?



Yep, McGizmo SunDrop, and then (much later) a Macs Ti Tri ...


----------



## andi15 (Jul 10, 2013)




----------



## dlmorgan999 (Jul 10, 2013)

andi15 said:


>


Very nice.  Who made this light? It has the style of a Mirage Man (like this one).


----------

